# darwin sur x86



## squarepusher (4 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour ,
j'ai entrepris aujourd'hui d'installer darwin sur un vieux pc pour le fun ...
je boot donc sur le cd rom et j'arrive à un moment sur un écran ou il est écrit à la fin still waiting for boot device
je comprend ce que ça veut dire mais je vois pas pourquoi il ne trouve pas ! 
bref si quelqu'un a déja eu cette expérience ou si quelqu'un pense savoir ce qui ne va pas....
je vous remercie d'avance


----------



## pompadour (4 Octobre 2004)

Est-ce que tu as créé une configuration Pear PC avec l'utilitaire je sais plus comment il s'appelle, mais il permet de créer une configuration pour OS X, Darwin ou linux...

Je voudrais faire la même chose que toi, mais faut-il un CD darwin sorti du site développeur apple ? J'ai tout les logiciels, mais mes 486 ont un HD d'un Go seulement. Ca rentre ? Et puis, après, tu colles une interface xfree86 (je sais plus si c'est ça) ? Ou tu restes avec la ligne de commande comme avec le shell ?
Moi aussi je voudrais recycler ce vieux tas qui dort sous mon lit, dans ma chambre.   Mon rêve est de créer un mini cluster, avec un utilitaire particulier qui existe mais dont je ne connais pas le nom, ni le lieu de téléchargement. Je sais que ça fonctionne avec deux cartes réseau par Pc, mais c'est tout... Par contre, ça ne marche que sous windows, je pense   ...

à suivre...


----------



## squarepusher (5 Octobre 2004)

pompadour a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que tu as créé une configuration Pear PC avec l'utilitaire je sais plus comment il s'appelle, mais il permet de créer une configuration pour OS X, Darwin ou linux...
> 
> Je voudrais faire la même chose que toi, mais faut-il un CD darwin sorti du site développeur apple ? J'ai tout les logiciels, mais mes 486 ont un HD d'un Go seulement. Ca rentre ? Et puis, après, tu colles une interface xfree86 (je sais plus si c'est ça) ? Ou tu restes avec la ligne de commande comme avec le shell ?
> Moi aussi je voudrais recycler ce vieux tas qui dort sous mon lit, dans ma chambre.   Mon rêve est de créer un mini cluster, avec un utilitaire particulier qui existe mais dont je ne connais pas le nom, ni le lieu de téléchargement. Je sais que ça fonctionne avec deux cartes réseau par Pc, mais c'est tout... Par contre, ça ne marche que sous windows, je pense   ...
> ...


 En ce qui concerne le cd darwin tu peux télécharger l'iso sur cette page :http://www.opendarwin.org/downloads/7.2.1/opendarwin-7.2.1.iso.bz2
 je n'arrive toujours pas  à franchir l'étape à laquelle je m'étais arreté.... je ne sais donc pas si 1 go sera suffisant en tout cas ça me semble bien faible  sachant qu'en fonctionnant darwin fera des fichiers swap comme sur ton mac   
 j'ai entrepris de cahnger les bios de mon ordi pour que le disque sur lequel je veux installer darwin soit reconnu à sa vrai taille 
j'ai été obligé de mettre le cavalier du disque de telle façon qu'il soit reconnu par ma carte mère et si j'arrive à faire reconnaitre ce disque en master je pense que ça fonctionnera ++


----------



## pompadour (6 Octobre 2004)

Oui ben par contre, c'est lourd, hein... 350 mo à peu près, et compressé... J'irai télécharger chez quelqu'un qui a l'adsl... Mes PC sont des vieux boulets. Décompressé, ça rentrerait pas sur un CD, et compressé, le temps qu'il décompresse... Je serai mort avant...    Je vais essayer...
Mais darwin, est-ce que ça marche avec les même commande que le terminal ? Ben oui, que je sache, non ? Because "Welcome to Darwin !" sur chaque shell...
Si quelqu'un a des références de bouquins sur le shell, je ne dis pas non...

Mon prof de physique a un Powerbook qu'il emmène en cours. Je bave littéralement à chaque fois, et ça l'amuse, le sadique !!!!. Il sait maitriser le shell, mais je voudrais pas l'embêter avec ça... Il est tellement sympa !  Un méga prof, quoi 

Enfin bon, préviens moi quand ça marchera avec ton pc...


----------



## squarepusher (6 Octobre 2004)

je viens de voir  qu'apparemment si le programme d'installation ne trouvait pas de disque IDE c'était normal 
ça peut marcher mais si ça ne fonctionne pas c'est normal! snif je pourrai pas installer darwin en tout cas pour l'instant


----------



## squarepusher (7 Octobre 2004)

je viens de voir que j'avais reçu une réponse sur un autre forum .
xk 155 a réussi à installer darwin sur un pc aussi vieux que le miens  en bataillant avec ses bios et aprés plusieurs  reformatages de son disque de6.5 go je vais donc  encore et encore tenter l'install


----------



## squarepusher (15 Octobre 2004)

bonjour,

aprés quelques essais infructueux , il me semble que l'install marcherait si je pouvais formater mon disque dur en hfs+ . Malheureusement  je n'ai toujours pas switché et je n'ai donc pas encore trouver une solution pour formater mon disque dur en hfs+ à partir d'un pc ...
 Si quelqu'un a la solution, que ce soit sur xp ou linux, pour formater ce satané disque ,je suis  preneur


----------

